# Lucifer's Bow [mild language]



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2015)

*Lucifer was in a horrible hell of a rage
Cerberus had cunningly escaped from his cage
cunning sneaking slipping lock picking
a bastardly beastly time bomb ticking

The devil knew he would have to be quicker
if he was going to catch that cunning lock picker
quick and slick, hiding slick trickster
time bomb ticking, cunning lock picker

He hatched a dastardly demonic plan
he was the best scam artist man
cheating  conniving beast defying
he had a plan sick and so satisfying 

He would lure Cerberus back to his cage
that lock picker had Lucifer in a hellish rage
hot heart beating, quick anger seething
blood in his eye, beast beating defeating

Satan threw down a fiddling duel
certain he could beat the lock picking fool
cunning and slick, quick time bomb ticker
son of a gun, a sick fiddle picker

Lucifer fiddled to beat the band
trying to beat the bastard beast man
he frantically fiddled until all hell was on fire
towering inferno, the devil's ire

The beast gave a terrible thunderous roar
picked up his fiddle and took the floor
OH, such quick ,slick sick fiddle picking
sure to give Lucifer a fast fiddle licking

Cerberus fiddled so fast his fiddle caught fire
the music so heavenly it flamed Lucifer's ire
son of a gun , sick fiddle picking
he gave the devil a hellish ass kicking

Lucifer burst into hellish blue flames
afraid that was the end of his demonic game
he thought he was beaten by the slick lock picker
time bomb ticking, demon ass kicker

Cerberus couldn't finish with his fiddle in flames
he was beaten by the devil's sick cunning game
he had just gotten his first bad ass kicking
by Lucifer's demonic fast fiddle picking

The beast beat a retreat straight back to hell
opened his cage and went into his cell
he was just a good for nothing lock picker
beaten by the devil's fiddle ass kicker

Then Lucifer picked up his fiddle and bow
fiddled a tune, sweet soft and slow
caressed those strings and made them sing
lost in the magic of the fiddle strings

The fires of hell burned slow and low
soothed by the music from the Maestro's bow
Cerberus smiled from the depths of his cage
as peace took the place of the devil' rage...


This poem is dedicated to you rcallaci, Poet God, Mentor and friend extraordinaire...   you inspire my fire... Thank you !!
love you bunches... Grasshopper





*


----------



## Deafmute (Aug 17, 2015)

Fun, fast pace, painted a great picture. Very enjoyable. A little redundant in some of the rhyming, but nothing that really breaks the enjoyment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 17, 2015)

Julia aka Firemajic

I'm stunned--- The fiddler and the devil in me cry out in joy- There is no better honor or gift that you can give this old poet-- I may have had some small part in helping you find your voice but it was your talent, determination and dedication to the craft that made you write poetry such as this.

Your mad rhyme skills have been perfected- Your external and internal rhyming was dizzying.  With all respect to deafmute I found none of the rhyming redundant -this was a rhyme feast each rhyme flowing into the other- 

I loved loved, loved, the story- The fiddler almost met his match but only he can fiddle fast as well as slow and sooth the beast. This piece was fast and furious with a beautiful and soft ending. Your imagery is out of this world- it creates a very vivid picture . I see the fiddle duel in my head and my fellowship of characters that resides within me are smiling from ear to ear. 

I may be somewhat biased but this is indeed, as was your previous poem as well,your best work-  You found more than your voice -you found the joy of poetry-a rare treat. 

You are  a great poet and are loved by this old and doddering one. 

my warmest
bob


----------



## PiP (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, Fire! Just WoW. This has to be one of if not your best work to date!


----------



## escorial (Aug 18, 2015)

you write with imagination and emotion...you make poetry from some strange settings but you always give them credibility and a certain kind of reality...very clever stuff......


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 18, 2015)

Deafmute.. lol... I am like a hamster on a wheel, when I get a rhyme in my head.. thank you for taking the time to read and comment.. I soooo appreciate..
PiP... Wow! Thank you, I was inspired...
Escorial... your comments are always so fabulous, and I treasure each one... thank you, my fabulous friend, love you bunches...


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 18, 2015)

Maestro, my earliest memory is of my grandmother reading poetry to me, my favorite one was "The wreck of the Hesperus"... It was not until I was an adult and googled the "Hesperus" that I realized my grammie had been reading me Longfellow's poetry... so that was the style I naturally slipped into... It was not until I joined WF and discovered your poetry.. that I realized poetry could excite, bewitch and beguile...Your poems exploded off the screen and my passion was born and my fire was ignited... lol... I stalked you! studied your style, determined to write like you.. Thank you for being so patient with me.... and thank you for kicking my ass from time to time.. Love you... write on Maestro.... never stop... grasshopper


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 18, 2015)

Fast, furious and utterly delightful.  

One note, however.  In Greek mythology Cerberus is the three headed dog, who guarded Hades and was brought to the surface realms before being returned by Hercules, as one of the twelve legendary tasks.  It was Orpheus who was the Greek musician renowned for his playing, to such a degree that he was able to get Hades to agree to release the soul of his wife in exchange for a song.  The only caveat was that he couldn't look back to see if she was following until they reached the surface realm and he did, thusly, she was returned to the underworld.  Such was the wreck of the Hesperus upon the reef of Norman's Woe.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 18, 2015)

Firemajic, this is a fast moving poem that gets one's imagination working overtime. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice poem.   Excellent rhyming,  brilliant choice of words and an interesting subject matter. An enjoyable read which conjures up  some vivid imagery.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 18, 2015)

lol.. Dear DarKKin... I know who Cerberus is.. I have studied him for a long time.. and I like the creep... and I wanted him to face off against the maestro... Thank you for your fabulous comment..
Nellie appreciate you reading my Poem...Thank you...
Arthur.. Thank you! I am glad you enjoyed...Thank you for commenting.. 


DarKKin..I love that quote from Longfellow... one of my favorites... and it still gives me chills... Thank you...


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 19, 2015)

Hardly time to get my breath back and you're away again! Excellent stuff, Jul and a beautiful tribute to the genius of Bob (which you now share.)


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 19, 2015)

*"Lucifer was in a horrible hell of a rage"

*I really like this opening line. Sucks the reader in off the bat!

*Cerberus smiled from the depths of his cage
 as peace took the place of the devil' rage...*

And, I really liked the  last line. Great start and finish.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy dance!!!! squeeeek!! Thank you jen for your sublime comment! I am thrilled... write on.. peace..

Mesafalcon... You picked out some of my favorite lines!

Thanks to all who "liked" Lucifer's Bow..


----------



## writingworld (Aug 20, 2015)

Word choice was consistently fantastic. It's not often for me where I read a poem and really picture what's happening in my head with such colour, emotion, and detail. Really great job!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you writingworld! I appreciate your fabulous comments... write on... peace..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow your use of words and the creation of your rhymes is amazing.  It's so difficult to maintain rhymes and keeping your syllable counts in each line is done amazingly.  Great poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 21, 2015)

LOL... I really don't count syllables... I just hear a rhythm in my head, and I keep working until it sounds smooth ... it would be easier if I did count the syllables... I might give that a try.. anyway... thank you for your sublime comments,  I appreciate.. write on Leeewdoog.. Peace...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow Firemajic, what a treat to read!

This was a poem of epic proportions and boy did it ever deliver! Your language was fluent and fluid, your tone impeccable and brilliant and your style unique and effective.

Remarkably well done. Extremely good work Firemajic!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2015)

Well Thank you Daniel !!! Your comments are fabulous and greatly appreciated.... write on... Peace..


----------

